# Ok a crazy idea...



## RDak (Apr 18, 2020)

Just for the heck of it I am going to make the initial paste with one half of the KOH and after dilution (which I assume will be much quicker), I will keep the mixture hot and add the remaining KOH the recipe calls for.

Maybe it has been done before, I don't know.......maybe it is CRAZY.....I will find out!!


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 18, 2020)

Why?


not trying to deter you or anything, just wondering what the purpose would be. i doubt it will thicken anything. Just for funsies?


----------



## Primrose (Apr 18, 2020)

I echo the why ...


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 18, 2020)

Will the oils even be able to saponify enough to become paste?


----------



## RDak (Apr 19, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> not trying to deter you or anything, just wondering what the purpose would be. i doubt it will thicken anything. Just for funsies?


Quicker dissolving of the paste.

The paste turned out soft but it was still a paste.........dissolved very quickly and then I added the remaining KOH solution after dissolving the paste.

So far so good but I have to give it a couple of weeks to see if things separate out, etc.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 19, 2020)

Instead of going through all that extra work for dilution, I just use 2% Sodium Lactate in my dilution liquid and it speeds things right along. No messing with lye solution twice, and it also ads a nice slip feeling to the end result of the LS.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 19, 2020)

I do the same as Jcandleattic. Sodium lactate is great at helping the paste to dissolve quick.


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 19, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> I do the same as Jcandleattic. Sodium lactate is great at helping the paste to dissolve quick.
> IrishLass


You are where I learned that trick from! And yes, it helps it dissolve quick and easy...


----------



## RDak (Apr 20, 2020)

Made another small batch with 75 percent KOH to make the paste and it _still_ dissolved much quicker upon dilution and had a better consistency than the 50 percent KOH method I tried at first.  (BTW, I always use sodium lactate but this reduced KOH at start up is still much quicker to dilute.)

I am thinking this is the way I will be making liquid soap from now on (i.e., 75 percent KOH for paste and the remaining 25 percent KOH at dilution).  I just have to see if this remains intact and has no separation in the next couple of weeks. 

Both the 50 percent and 75 percent KOH soaps are still cloudy.  That will be a turnoff to many soapers.  That doesn't bother me but what always has bothered me is the time it takes to dilute the paste.......the 75 percent KOH is much quicker for me and I like that FWIW.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 20, 2020)

With that thought... I believe I’ve heard about a “no dilution method” where everything is added into the pot from the start. It never interested me so I’ve never looked into it, it’s just a rumor to me but somewhere to start looking if diluting paste bothers you that much


----------



## RDak (Apr 20, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> With that thought... I believe I’ve heard about a “no dilution method” where everything is added into the pot from the start. It never interested me so I’ve never looked into it,* it’s just a rumor to me but somewhere to start looking if diluting paste bothers you that much*


Thanks......will do.


----------



## Susie (Apr 21, 2020)

I just pinch off really small pieces of paste to put in the VERY HOT (high on the crock pot) water.  Dilutes in very little time.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 21, 2020)

RDak said:


> Maybe it has been done before, I don't know.......maybe it is CRAZY.....I will find out!!


RDak, I find this innovative and fascinating. I've been making LS since 2004 and I've nevah hoid of sucha thang! LOL Good thinking!  I'm curious to know the pH of the final result and clarity. I'm OCD about clarity. If it isn't too much trouble, could you please post details, i.e., the SoapCalc or other calculator print out of the batch? Including any additives. TIA and good luck!


----------



## RDak (Apr 24, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> RDak, I find this innovative and fascinating. I've been making LS since 2004 and I've nevah hoid of sucha thang! LOL Good thinking!  I'm curious to know the pH of the final result and clarity. I'm OCD about clarity. If it isn't too much trouble, could you please post details, i.e., the SoapCalc or other calculator print out of the batch? Including any additives. TIA and good luck!


The 75 percent method is what I will probably use from now on......the soap has still not separated and I have washed my hands a few times with it and can tell no difference from the standard method of making LS.

The paste dissolved almost as fast as instant coffee when mixing with the very hot distilled water (well maybe not quite that fast LOL).

The soap is still cloudy though.  That will turn off many people and I noticed you want clarity also.  So if I were you I'd stick with the usual method.

Although, I do have to admit, that many times when making LS the normal way I get cloudy soap also.

I use Irish Lass's standard ratios of 65% liquid oil, 25% coconut oil and 10% castor oil.  The liquid oil varies from Safflower HO, Sunflower HO and Peanut.

The batches I made this time was from some excess peanut oil that had to be used up.  It is the Walmart refined brand.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2020)

RDak said:


> The soap is still cloudy though.  That will turn off many people and I noticed you want clarity also.  So if I were you I'd stick with the usual method.


Well done! Thanks for the update RDak! The reason I soap at 0% SF is for clarity. I rarely use the partial GLS technique because I find that glycerin does make the LS a little cloudy. I'm guessing it will clear over time for you tho.  

The ONLY time I use the GLS technique is in making 100% Olive Oil castile or bastile. OO takes a long time to trace and to cook, so, and this is just me, I'm thrilled when it becomes soap in all of 2 minutes, using

_*Carrie Petersen's GLS Technique*_

This was first published on YouTube in 2011. Since then, there have been many variations, of which Irish Lass's is as good as it gets.

*CAUTION*: For experienced LS'ers only! Due to the high heat (over *210°F / 99°C*) and possible exposure to toxic fumes if the KOH gets overheated (if it's yellow, it's scorched. Toss it.) Be sure to remove the melted KOH from heat the second you see "heat waves" rising from the surface.

PS: I forgot to mention... I'm going to try your method as soon as I have time to make soap!


----------

